# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran`ın dolar kumarı ya da papaz kimde

## bozok

*İran`ın dolar kumarı ya da papaz kimde*

*2006-03-08 / Tümgazeteler.com / Ismail Kizir*



*Doların değeri bir daha hiç toparlanmamak üzere düşebilir mi? İran Amerika`nın zorlaması ile dünya tarihinin en büyük kumarlarından birini oynayarak finansal sistemi değiştirmeye yönelik adımlar atıyor.*

İran`ın tüm uluslararası baskıya rağmen nükleer enerjiden (ve aslında nükleer silahtan) vazgeçmek istememesi akla ister istemez bu kadar riski neden aldığı ve tüm bu olan bitenin ardında nelerin yattığı sorusunu getiriyor. Dünyanın en eski devlet geleneklerinden birine sahip bu ülkenin hiçbir hesap yapmadan tüm* `Batı medeniyeti`* ülkelerini karşısına alacak böylesi bir hamleyi gerçekleştirmesi bize olanak dışı görünüyor. Basınımızda bir kaç gazete dışında ele alınmayan Nükleer İran dosyasının stratejik-ekonomik perde arkasını mercek altına almak istedik.


Sorunu derinlemesine incelediğimizde, İran`ın aslında, 1960`lardan beri pek çok ülke ve diktatörün oynamaya çalışıp kaybettiği bir kumar masasının son oyuncusu olduğunu görüyoruz: *Dolar kumarı.*


İkinci Dünya Savaşı Avrupa`sı günümüz Irak`ından pek farklı değildi. Birinci Savaş sonrasında olduğu gibi, İkinci Dünya Savaşı sonrasında da, elinde hiçbir şey satın alamadığı deste deste banknotlar ile oynayan çocuk görüntüleri pek çok Avrupa ülkesinde olağan hale gelmişti.* Kendi paralarına güvenemeyen Avrupa ülkeleri için, getirilen dolar karşılığı belirli bir miktar altın ödemeyi vaat eden Batı dünyasının tek efendisi Amerika`nın para birimini kullanmak en güvenilir yol idi.*


Savaştan sonraki yirmi beş yıl, dünyada, karşılığı altın olarak garanti edilen dolar kullanımı üzerine kurulu *Bretton Woods* finansal sistemi hakim idi. Ta ki, dolar kumar masasının ilk global oyuncusu *Charles De Gaulle*`ün büyük miktarda doları bir uçağa atarak Amerika`ya götürüp altın karşılığını istemesine kadar: *1965 yılında, Amerika, dolara karşı altın ödeyemeyeceğini ilan etti.* Hemen ardından, 1968 yılında zirvesine ulaşan, nerdeyse Avrupa`nın göbeğinde sosyalist bir devrime yol açabilecek hale gelen öğrenci olayları Fransa`da hayatı felç etti. Orada burada yazılan, CIA`in De Gaulle`e karşı üç başarısız suikast düzenlediği iddiaları da cabası. *Dolar kumarının ilk oyuncusu masaya büyük bir miktar sürmüş fakat karşı tarafın blöften ibaret olan restini görmeye cesaret edemeyerek masayı terketmek zorunda kalmıştı. Yeni basılan dolarların üzerine ise, tüm dünya ile dalga geçer gibi Allah`a güveniriz yazıldı.* Amerikan kendini beğenmişliği paranın üzerine de yansmıştı. Daha sonrasında işlerin iyice kontrolden çıkacağı ve Allah ile konuştuğunu iddia eden Amerikan başkanlarının da görülebileceği o günlerde belli olmuştu.



Tahmin edileceği üzre, *Bretton Woods Sistemi çöktü* ama, doların egemenliği, Amerika`ya dünya tarihinde eşi görülmemiş bir avantaj sağlayacak şekilde artarak devam etti: *Amerika artık karşılıksız dolar basıyor ve tüm dünyaya dağıtıyordu.* Bastığı ve kağıt dışında hiçbir değeri olmayan dolar, tüm dünya merkez bankalarında rezerv para olarak tutulur oldu. Günümüzde de devam eden bu olgu sayesinde gemi azıya alan Amerikan Yönetimleri Beş yüz elli milyar dolarlık bütçe açığı verir oldular. Dünyada devletler gelirlerinin büyük bölümünü;* milli para birimine güvenemeyen tüm halklar ise, kişisel birikimlerini dolara çevirerek inatla Amerika`ya karşılıksız borç vermeye devam ettiler. Dolarizasyon terimi ekonomi terminolojisine girdi.*


Burada bir parantez açarak, dolar kumarının her zaman, direkt oyunda olmayan ama masanın olmazsa olmazı olan bir faktörü daha olduğunun altını çizmek istiyoruz. Ara sıra mızıkçılık çıkarmasına rağmen, eski adı ile *SSCB, Yalta Antlaşması`ndan çöktüğü güne dek, Amerika`nın gelmiş geçmiş en iyi partneri oldu.* İki ortak, Yalta`da yaptıkları paylaşıma her zaman sadık kaldı. Amerika, Fransa gibi problem çıkaran ufaklıkları SSCB ve komünizm öcüsü ile korkutmaktan son derece memnun, karşılıksız dolar basarken, SSCB kendi payına düşen ülkeleri çok daha despot yöntemlerle sömürdü.


*Bin dokuz yüz doksanlara geldiğimizde iki hadise Amerika`nın keyfini kaçırdı.* Bunlardan *birincisi*, Avrupa`nın ortak para birimi *Avro*`nun doğuşu, *ikincisi ise*, blöf yapmaktan ve görmekten hiç çekinmeyecek *ikinci kumarbazın masaya oturması* oldu.


Amerika`nın Ortadoğu`daki kadim müttefiki İran`ın sukoyverip rejim değişikliği gitmesi üzerine tüm dengelerin değişebileceğinden endişelenen ABD-İsrail tarafından desteklenerek yıllar boyunca İran`a musallat edilen *Saddam,* Kuveyt`e girerek dünya dengelerini altüst etmekle kalmadı, bir de üzerine, dünyanın en büyük üç petrol üreticisinden biri olarak(Kuveyt elinde olsa idi, dünyanın en büyük üreticisi oluyordu) *petrolü artık Avro ile satacağını ilan etti.* *Kumarbaz blöf yapmıştı. Amerika birinci blöfünü gördü.* Birinci Körfez Savaşı`nda *Saddam`ı* masadan kalkıp borç harç bulup *tekrar dönmeye ikna etti.* Nedense, Turgut üzal`ın ısrarlarına rağmen, bir seferde bitirilmedi işi. *Saddam borç bulup kumar masasına döndüğünde,* herkes İkinci Körfez Savaşı`na neden ihtiyaç duyulduğunu anlamıştı. Aradan geçen yıllarda *Irak`ın Kuzeyinde tüm bölgeye musallat edilecek yeni bir müttefik* ülke peydahlanmıştı. Blöften gereğinden fazla hoşlanan *Saddam,* *ikinci kez otur(tul)duğu kumar masasında tüm varlığını kaybetti.*


Bu arada, herkesin merakını, aslında pek de fakir olmamasına rağmen, yaptığı aşırı hovardalıklara ve kumar masalarına para dayandıramayan *Amerika`nın asıl finansörünün kim olduğu* cezbediyordu. *üok geçmeden o da ortaya çıktı: üin.*


üin ve Japonya`nın başını çektiği Asya ülkelerinin günümüzdeki dolar rezervleri *Bir Buçuk Trilyon Doları* geçmiş durumda. Bugüne kadar dolar biriktirmek dışında yapabilecekleri birşey yoktu. Zira, kazandıkları paranın büyük bölümü, kazandığından fazla harcamaya ve lüks standartlara alışmış Amerikan Halkı`nın şımarıklığından ileri geliyordu. *İhracatlarının büyük bölümünü Amerika`ya yapıyorlar, karşılığını dolar olarak alıyorlardı.* Enerji kaynakları sınırlı idi. Amerika son estirdiği özgürlük terörü sayesinde Uzakdoğu`dan Ortadoğu`ya dünyanın pek çok önemli enerji bölgesini kontrol altına almış, Demokles`in kılıcı gibi tepelerine asmıştı.* Enerjisi ve doğal kaynakları yeterli olmayan ülkeler neyi nereye kadar üretebilirlerdi ki?*


Fakat, ellerinde tuttukları toplam miktar en nihayetinde karşılıksız kağıttan ibaretti ve Amerikan bütçe açığı yarım milyar doları aştığında pek yakında bir gün bu rezervin gerçekten de hiçbir değeri olmayan kağıt haline gelme tehlikesi iyice belirgin hale gelmişti. Böyle bir tehlikenin olmaması demek de, Amerika`nın tüm dünyanın petrol kaynaklarını kontrol ederek gücünü artırması ve dilediği zaman kılıcı kafalarına geçirmesi anlamına geliyordu. Kısaca kırk katır ile kırk satır arasında kalmışlardı.


Günümüze geldiğimizde ise, *kumar masasına iki farklı yeni oyuncunun oturmak üzre harekete geçtiğini* görüyoruz: Latin Amerika`daki oyuncu *Chavez,* oyunculuktan çok yancılık yapmak ve *büyük oyuncu İran`ı desteklemek üzere* masada. Arkalarında, onları bir şekilde takip etmeye epey niyetli irili ufaklı sürpriz oyuncular da var.


*Her zaman masada olan ama hiçbir zaman büyük oyunlara dalmadan sağlamcı giden İran, restini çekti:* Bu ayın sonunda kendi petrol borasısını kuracağını ve bu borsada Euro`yu para birimi olarak kullanacağını ilan etti. *Bugüne kadar sağlamcılığı ve riski sevmemesi ile tanınan bir kumarbaz olan İran`ın böylesine büyük bir oyuna oturması, Amerika`nın `ya büyük oyna ya da seni masadan atacağım` demesinden kaynaklanıyor.*


İran, böyle bir girişimin ardından, Amerika`nın kendisini vurmaktan başka hiçbir şansı olmadığını biliyor. Zira, *İran`ın bu girişimi tutarsa, dolar gerçekten bir kağıt halini alacak. Amerika`nın kendisine saldırmaktan çekinmesinin tek yolu ise nükleer silah.* Nükleer silahın da Amerika`ya karşı kullanılacağı sanılmasın. *Amerika`nın gerçek efendisinin İsrail olduğunu biliyor ve vurursan İsrail`i haritadan silerim demek istiyor.* Bu arada, İsrail`in yedi kocadan arta kalmış Hürmüz olduğunu, İsrail`in siyonist perde gerisi efendilerinin *gerektiğinde Amerika`yı da gözden çıkarabileceklerini* bildiğinden, İsrail`e de, `*Amerika`yı terketmenin zamanı geldi. Amerika`yı gözden çıkaracaksın, benim de güç olduğumu kabul ederek benimle barış içinde yaşamayı öğreneceksin`* mesajı veriyor.


Olay sadece Amerika, İran, İsrail, üin hatta Türkiye için değil, dünyadaki tüm ülkeler için arap saçına dönmüş durumda. Herkes için *`kırk katır kırk satır`* ikilemi mevcut. *Dünyadaki bütün finansal sistem bu kaostan etkilenecek.*


*Amerika İran`ın petrol borsası manevrasına izin verirse, uzun vadede kesinlikle ama kesinlikle çökeceğini biliyor.* Bu arada, çöküşten kastın bir süper-hegemon devletin çöküşü olduğunu belirtelim. *Böyle devletler ha deyince çökmüyor,* çöktüğünde yok olmuyor. Diğer yandan, üin ve Rusya`nın BM Güvenlik Konseyi daimi üyeleri olduğu göz önünde bulundurulduğunda, Amerika`nın İran`ı vurması, Nazi Almanya`sından bugüne kadar yüzleşmediği büyüklükte bir düşmanı karşısına, *yanında hiçbir müttefiki olmadan -İngiltere dahil-* alması anlamına geliyor.


*İran, dolar kumarını oynamazsa Amerika ile uzun süre komşu kalamayacağını ve eninde sonunda yok edileceğini biliyor. Bunun tek yolu da nükleer silah resti. Bunun da bir bedeli elbette var, ama başka çare yok.*


Japonya, herşeyini Amerika`ya teslim etmiş durumda. Büyük dolar rezervi var. Amerika`da çok büyük yatırımları var. Diğer yandan ne enerjisi ne doğal kaynağı. Bu kaynaklar Amerika`nın elinde olduğu sürece de kumar masasında varını yoğunu Amerika`ya teslim etmekten başka çaresi yok.


*üin,* tüm bu denklemin anahtarı ve* tam bir ikilemde*. *Eğer İran`ı feda ederse,* herşeyini aynen Japonya`nın yaptığı gibi Amerika`nın eline teslim etmek zorunda kalacak. Yeterli enerji olmadan ne üretebilecek, ne de Arjantin ve Brezilya gibi rahat sömürebileceği doğal kaynaklar üzerinde at koşturabilmek için gerekli prestiji kalacak. İhracata dayalı ekonomisi zamanla küçülecek ve şu an için kontrol altında tutup, mahkumları çalıştırmak gibi uyanıklıklar ile kara bile çevirebildiği rejim sorunları başını yiyecek. *Ama eğer İran`ı desteklerse* dolar rezervinin elinde patlaması riskini üstlenmek zorunda kalacak.


Diğer yandan Rusya, kesin bir şekilde Amerika`ya tavır almayacak olsa da, bu kumarda İran`ı el altından desteklemeye teşne görünüyor. üzellikle Ukrayna olayları sonrasında Amerika zımni anlaşmalarını bozmuş olmasını bir şekilde cezalandırmak isteyecektir. Dünya enerji kaynaklarını kontrol eden iki ülke olarak Amerika ile al gülüm ver gülüm paylaşım anlayışına devam etmek işine gelir, eğer gerekli ödünleri koparabilirse.


Türkiye ve dünyanın geri kalan ülkelerinin de benzer sorunları var. Ellerindeki dolar rezervi ne olacak?


*Peki AB ne yapacak?* Doların yerine geçmesi muhtemel para biriminin mimarları ülkeler hala ekonomik dev siyasi cüce. Türkiye`nin birliğe girmesi hem Türkiye hem AB açısından hayati önem taşıyor. Türkiye`siz bir AB`nin çapının böylesine bir hegemonyaya yetmeyeceği tüm dünya ve AB liderleri tarafından biliniyor bilinmesine ama... Süper Devlet olmuş AB ile bütünleşmiş bağımsız bir Türkiye`nin AB içinde sahip olacağı muhteşem güç özellikle nükleer gücü ile AB içinde *`bensiz AB savunması olmaz diyerek`* her türlü şımarıklığı yapan Fransa`yı korkutuyor.



üeşitli alanlardan konuştuğumuz dostlar* "Amerika birşeyler yapacak ve bu vartayı da atlatacak"* diyor. Ama biz, İran`ın tarihte Amerika gibi onlarcası ile oynamış çok büyük bir kumarbaz olduğunu düşünüyor; *"Kaybetmez" diyemiyor*, *fakat kaybetse bile*, karşısındakine maksimum zarar vermeden bu işin kapanmayacağını düşünüyoruz. Dahası, son yıllarda özellikle nükleer teknoloji ve cep telefonu teknolojilerinin AR-GE, üretim ve satışının Avrupa ve dünyanın kalanındaki şirketlere ve merkezlere kaydırılarak bizzat* vatansız büyük sermaye farelerinin Amerikan Gemisi`ni terketmeye başladığını* iddia ediyoruz. (örnek CERN, Nokia, cep telefonları, smartcard teknolojisinin Fransız kökenleri, Microsoft`a ve yazılım patentlerine karşı Avrupa`daki Amerikan aleyhtarı tutum ve davalar vs.)


*Kanaatimizce ihale açıldı!*


Papaz kimde oyunu gibi, doları kim kime sokuşturabilirse oyunu göreceğiz bundan sonra. Elinde dolar kalan ülkeler derdine yanacaklar.


Bu elbette birdenbire gerçekleşmeyecek, çok uzun zaman alacak ama işler bu noktaya gelip dayandıktan sonra, doların değerini, *Amerika`nın süper devlet pozisyonunu koruyabileceğini düşünmek* pek doğru olmaz.



...

----------


## bozok

*İran'ın Euro kumarı..*



Orta doğuda ABD’ ye kafa tutan tek güç haline gelen İran’ın, bardağı taşıran son çıkışı _‘bundan böyle ticaretini dolar yerine Euro ile yapacağı’_ yönündeki açıklama… 


ABD her türlü tepkiyi hatta hakareti sineye çeker, şakayı kaldırır ama iş parasıyla oynamaya geldiğinde durum değişir… 


Bunun son dönemdeki örneği Saddam’ ın başına gelenler… 


Pentagon şahinlerine göre Irak’ın üzerine kitle imha silahları nedeniyle gidildiği iddia edilse de dünyada genel kabul gören gerçek neden ülkenin sahip olduğu büyük petrol rezervi idi. 


Gerçekten de Irak dünya petrolünün bilinen %10’ u yanında, henüz belirlenmemiş çok daha fazla rezerve sahip olduğu tahmin edilen ülkesiydi… 


Bir zamanlar Washington’daki gücün denetimindeki Saddam, İran savaşının sona ermesinden sonra adım adım kontrolden çıktı. 

Bardağı taşıran damla ise petrolü artık dolar yerine Euro ve benzeri para cinsleriyle satma yönündeki arayışları oldu… 

Düşüncesi bile sonunu hazırlayan bir denemeydi bu… 
Bedelini nasıl ödediğini hep birlikte izledik… 
Elbette 70 milyon nüfuslu İran, Irak değil… 
Daha da önemlisi, Irak denemesi ABD’ye sanılandan çok daha fazlaya mal oldu… 


Aslında ABD’ nin dolarına dokunmaya kalkanı yakması yeni bir şey değil… 


1930 lara kadar ekonomik anlamda da dünyanın hakim gücü İngiltere idi… 


ülkenin parası sterlinin de karşılığı altın olarak ülkenin kasalarında saklanıyordu… 


Altın gibi saklanması, taşınması zor bir materyal yerine tüm dünya ülkeleri karşılığı sterlinle ölçülen kağıt para basıyor, İngiltere de dünyada dolaşan sterlinlerin karşılığını Merkez Bankasında altın olarak tutuyordu… 


Bir başka deyimle ABD hariç dünya ülkeleri para basarken karşılığını Merkez Bankalarında sterlin olarak tutarlardı, İngiltere de sterlinlerin karşılığında altın… 


*1932 de bu sistem görünürde çok basit bir nedenle bir gecede çöküverdi.* 


1931 yılı sonunda ihracatı 52 milyar franktan 20 milyar franka düşen ve neredeyse iflas etme noktasına gelen Fransa, ani bir kararla kasalarındaki sterlinleri İngiltere’ye verip karşılığı olan altınları istemeye kalktı. 

Ne var ki, 1929 da ABD’ de başlayan büyük bunalımın dünyayı yakması nedeniyle kendisi de tükenmekte olan İngiltere’nin Fransa’nın talebini karşılayacak altını yoktu… 

Komşusunun getirdiği sterlinlerin karşılığında altın vereceklerine, oyundan sıkıldıklarını, altın alım satım standardından toptan vazgeçtiklerini ilan ettiler. 

İngiltere vazgeçince, diğer ülkeler de İngiltere’yi izlediler. 
ABD hariç… 

*Her 20 dolara karşı kasasında bir ons altın tutan* *ABD* İngiltere’nin yerini aldı. 

Kasanın yeni hakimi bu oyunu iki yıl daha sürdürdü. 

Ancak 1929 bunalımının yarattığı kaos bir türlü aşılamıyor, piyasalar para darlığı nedeniyle bir türlü rahatlamıyordu… 

*1934 te* Roosevelt o güne kadar sürdürülen klasik altın uygulamasının sona erdirildiğini, artık yeni oyun kurallarının geçerli olacağını açıkladı… 
Buna göre öyle kafası bozulan herkesin dolarları getirmesi halinde altın verilmesi uygulamasına son verilmişti. 

Bundan böyle devlet dışında kalan sade Amerikalılar kağıt dolarlarını altınla değiştiremeyeceklerdi. Dahası, ne kendi ülkelerinde, ne de yurt dışında da artık altın tutamayacaklardı. 

ABD yine de dolara güvenen ülkelerin umudunu boşa çıkarmadı… 

Evet Amerikalıların artık altın sahibi olmaları ve dolar karşısında altın istemeleri bitmişti ama *ülkeler için geçerli değildi* bu kural.. 

Hangi ülke ne zaman isterse dolarları getirdiği anda karşılığında ABD Merkez Bankasından altın alabilecekti… 

Ancak geçmişten tek farkla… 

_O güne kadar 20 dolar karşısında bir ons altın vereceği hesaplanan ABD 35 dolara bir ons altın vereceğini açıkladı…_ 

Bu bal gibi _%75 lik devalüasyondu_ ama, o kadarlık kusur kadı kızında da bulunurdu… 

Hiç yoktan iyidir diye düşündü dünya ve tüm ülkeler 2. dünya savaşının sonuna kadar sürecek mutluluk zincirinin halkasını boyunlarına taktılar… 
Zaten yapacak fazla şey de yoktu çoğu ülke için… 

ürneğin bir francala almak için fırına bir el arabası parayla giden Almanlar için altın/dolar oyunu o kadar anlamsızdı ki… 

Sonuçta, Avrupa’nın en güçlü sanılan ülkeleri mali bunalımlardan kurtulma, birbirlerinin madenlerine, varlıklarına sahip olma umuduyla birbirlerine saldırdılar… 

2. dünya savaşında 60 milyon insan öldü… 

Savaşın sonunda mağlup Almanya bir yana galip İngiltere ve Fransa da da taş üstünde taş kalmadı… 

_1930 ile 1945 yılları arasında ihracat yapmak için tek silah olarak paralarının değerini sürekli düşüren ülkelere rağmen küresel ticaret büyüyeceğine %63 küçüldü…_ 

ürün fiyatları da yarı yarıya değer kaybetti… 

Tüm dünya ülkeleri savaşın sonunda sıfırı tüketmişti… 
ABD hariç… 

Kağıtları yeniden dağıtma, oyunu kendi kurallarına göre belirleme yetisi de onların elindeydi… 

üyle yaptılar… 

*1944* Haziran’ında ABD’nin New Hampshire Eyaletinin _Bretton Woods_ isimli kasabasında 44 ülkeden delegelerin katıldığı bir toplantı düzenlendi. 

Savaş henüz bitmemişti ama aylar süren toplantılar sonunda içlerinde Türkiye’ nin de yer aldığı 29 ülke, yeni uluslar arası para sistemini ve onu kollayacak uluslar arası örgütü, yani _Uluslararası Para Fonu, IMF_’ yi kurmayı kabul ettiler. 

ABD bastığı dolarların karşılığını* yine altın olarak tutmayı* garanti ediyordu. 

Kişiler ve kurumlar olmasa da, ülke Merkez Bankaları verdikleri her 35 doların karşılığında bir ons altın alabilecekleri umuduyla* oyunu 1960 lara kadar* sürdürdüler… 

Ta ki, Fransa’nın kibirli başkanı general *De Gaulle* bir gün herkesin bildiği, ama yüzleşmekten kaçtığı gerçekleri ortaya çıkarmaya karar verinceye kadar… 

*1966 başında De Gaulle, ABD’ yi denemek istedi.* 

*300 milyon dolar kağıt para verip altın istemeye kalktı…* 

Hikaye uzun, yerimiz sınırlı… 

ABD’ nin dolarıyla oynamaya kalkan _Fransa’ nın Napolyon’dan sonraki en güçlü lideri_ de olsa başına neler geldiğini bir sonraki yazıda anlatmaya devam ederiz… 

Yarın öbür gün İran veya Ahmedinecad’ın başına beklenmedik bir kaza bela gelirse veya Washington’a meydan okuyan Tahran yönetimi _‘dolar düşmanlığından’_ aniden vazgeçerse, 

Tavır değişikliğini algılamakta zorlananlara karınca kararınca yararımız olur belki… 




Abdullah Ayan / abdullahayan.spaces.live.com
...

----------


## bozok

*G.W.Bush + M.Ahmedinejat =$$$*


 

*Kazım üiloğlu ABD ve İran'ın bugün geldiği noktayı 2006 yılında bakın nasıl görmüştü...*


*G.W.Bush + M.Ahmedinejat =$$$...* 


Biri aşırı Hıristiyan diğeri kökten İslami değerleri her fırsatta sergiliyor ve savunuyorlar.. 


Biri dünya sanayi devi… 
En büyük silah tüccarı… 
Petrol üreticisi ve işleyicisi… 
Aynı zamanda bilimsel gelişmelerin öncüsü… 
Sözde en ileri özgürlükler ülkesini… 
Diğeri de nerede ise en tutucu… 
şer'i değerlerle yönetilen… 
Petrol üretim devi kapalı bir toplumu yönetiyorlar.. 

Her fırsatta dünya kamuoyu önüne çıktıklarında açıyorlar ağızlarını yumuyorlar gözlerini.. 

Biri diğerine, diğeri öbürüne; 

Terörist.. 
Kafir.. 
Katil.. 
Cani.. 

Ayağını denk al saldırırım.. 

Sen saldırırsan bende uranyumu zenginleştiririm.. 

İran’a ambargo uygulatacağım.. 

Bende kıtalar arası füze denemesi yapıyorum.. 

Siyonist.. 

Sende Titansın..! 

Bu muhteremler arasında geçen ağız dalaşları.. 

Birde bunların bakanları arasındakiler var ki başlı başına bir kitap olur. 


*''Ama her nedense, sekiz on yıldır sergilenen bu hasma ne* 
*tutumlardan şimdiye kadar,bırakın savaşı,iki taraf arasında bir mantar tabancası bile patlamadı..!''* 


Araya kimi zaman BM’ler kimi zaman Rusya yada AB ve üin giriyor ama bir türlü bu ağız dalaşı uçaklarla yapılan it dalaşına bile dönüşemiyor..! 

Biri kah kiliselerde yada bir anma törenlerinde,diz çökmüş dua ederken.. 
Diğeri camilerde yada her ortamda,inancı ile boy gösteriyor.. 

Günler,aylar ve yıllar geçiyor.. 
Ne savaş var ne bir hareket.. 

Ama..! 

Herkesin gözden kaçırdığı çok önemli bir hareket var.. 

*Petrol fiyatları.!* 

üretimi bilemedin beş altı doları geçmeyen bu enerji maddesinin akıl almaz değeri.. 

Seksen ile altmış dolar arasında.. 
Bir iniyor.. 
Bir çıkıyor.. 

Ne zaman? 

*Bu muhteremler susunca iniyor..* 

*Konuşunca çıkıyor..* 

Yada arada sırada bir kasırga yada tufan olunca.. 

Zaten o dönemlerde de sanki bu değerli zevat,ağız birliği etmişçesine susuyorlar..! 

Bu süreçte,sadece petrolden mi kazanılıyor.. 

Elbette hayır.. 

Birileri bu arada bol miktarda da silah satıp köşe oluyor.. 

üsten bakıldığında ikisi de kendi inançlarına bağlı dini bütün insanlar… 
Ya birde alttan bakınca ikisinin de görüntüsü aynı.. 

Pantolon ceplerinden tıka basa tıkışmış dolarlar hatta dışarı fırlamış yerlere dökülüyorlar.. 

Yada Eruolar.. 

Birde paçalarındaki kırmızı kan lekeleri.. 

Tıpa tıp aynı.. 

üsteki tezat aşağıda her nedense hiç gözükmüyor.. 

Bu arada globalleşen yada küreselleşen dünyamızdaki diğer ülkeler ne yapıyor dersiniz? 

Diğer petrol üretici ülkeler avuçlarını ovuşturup çil,çil dolarların üstünde bu gösteriye alkış tutarken.. 

Enerji bağımlısı ülkeler ise insanlarını ırgat gibi iki yada üç misli daha fazla çalıştırıp aynı miktar petrolü daha pahalıya alıp pantolonlarının arkasına yama yapıyorlar..! 

Oysa tüm inançların ortak yanı nedir.? 

Hak yememe.. 
Adil olma.. 
Dürüst ticaret.. 
Kul hakkı.. 
Kardeşlik… 
Eşitlik.. 
İnsan hakları.. 
Daha neler, neler… 

Oysa bunların üst tarafları dua ederken alt tarafları hiçte böyle görünmüyor değil mi? 

Açlık ve yoksulluğa bir yere kadar katlanılabilir ama ya dökülen kanlar ve yitirilen hayatlar ne olacak? 

Global dünyanın, horlanan küresel ülkeleri ve halkları bu danışıklı dövüşe daha ne kadar katlanacak? 

Yoksa bu adaletsiz düzen terörü.. 

Terörde bu düzeni besleyip yaşatmaya devam mı edecek..? 


*Kazım üiloğlu* 


*10.02.2009 / İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

